# Pics of two new LGs



## pinoak_ridge (Jan 27, 2013)

here are the girls








lexi








lexi







mercedes


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 27, 2013)

Congratulations on your two darling little fluffy girls...too cute!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 27, 2013)

and of course ... :bun :bun :bun :bun :bun

PYRS- LOVE THEM!!!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 27, 2013)

Oh man....they are so cute when little, and so beautiful when adults 

We don't need an LGD...and I'm so allergic to shedding dogs and know I'd have to snuggle them if I had them...so...none for me 

But I love all you people sharing photos of them...amazing that little fluffy ones grow into beautiful big dogs with an important job!!!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 27, 2013)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Oh man....they are so cute when little, and so beautiful when adults
> 
> We don't need an LGD...and I'm so allergic to shedding dogs and know I'd have to snuggle them if I had them...so...none for me
> 
> But I love all you people sharing photos of them...amazing that little fluffy ones grow into beautiful big dogs with an important job!!!


I know Bon--- I just love them soo much, I get so happy when people share their "baby pictures" and then update while they grow!


----------



## pinoak_ridge (Jan 28, 2013)

We have "safe areas" around the paddock for the girls to retreat into.  They can still be with the flock but away from protective mommas head butts, while they are still so young and small.







lexi









Lexi with lamb after adults moved away








the big guy--Bear


----------



## poorboys (Jan 28, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> and of course ... :bun :bun :bun :bun :bun
> 
> PYRS- LOVE THEM!!!


----------



## greenbean (Jan 28, 2013)

They're sooooo cute!  They look like little cottonballs!


----------



## goat boy (Jan 28, 2013)

Nice dogs but i prefer anatolians


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Jan 28, 2013)

Congratulations!  So cute!


----------



## promiseacres (Jan 28, 2013)

how cute are they! I just want to hold and snuggle them!


----------

